

HashDist – Build it Once - duggan
https://hashdist.github.io/

======
philips
Can someone explain, at a high level, what this does? The homepage doesn't
have any intro text.

~~~
duggan
A couple of different takes:

"The best way for Pythonistas to think about Hashdist may be a more powerful
hybrid of virtualenv and buildout." [1]

"HashDist is motivated by a functional approach to package build management,
and features intelligent caching of sources and builds, parametrized build
specifications, and the ability to interoperate with system compilers and
packages. HashDist enables the easy specification of "software stacks", which
allow both the novice user to install a default environment and the advanced
user to configure every aspect of their build in a modular fashion." [2]

[1]
[https://packaging.python.org/en/latest/projects.html#hashdis...](https://packaging.python.org/en/latest/projects.html#hashdist)

[2]
[https://conference.scipy.org/scipy2014/schedule/presentation...](https://conference.scipy.org/scipy2014/schedule/presentation/1696/)

